# Thing about ______ I don't like.....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thought we would have a little fun today and have anyone that wants to participate list ONE thing about their particular area, state, region etc. that they don't like. I will go first;

Thing about the South that I really don't like is the WEEDS....heat , humidity, and usually plentiful rainfall spells a innumerable variety of thriving nuisance weeds....we have alot....and Palmer Amaranth heads the list here in my immediate area....and Johnson Grass runs a close second...but the list is actually quite long with horse nettle, bull nettle, plantain, dock, and some recent other broadleaf flowering weeds that I am not really sure what they are....always spraying it seems...even in dense stands of grass.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

The thing I dont like the most about ontario is the retarded liberal government. They pass stupid laws and have know clue. I would like to shove them up somebodys can.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

We do think of some things the same Ontario LoL, I was thinking the exact same thing when I read this thread, yes me too liberal jerks in our government , liberals in general far as that goes.I wonder if this will turn into a boiler room thread ? Naw surely not.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Here one of the things that can be a PIA is the wind.Today with no new snow we still have drifting across the roads.Sometimes to windy to get boat on lake,spray crops,or it may even blow the hay away.

No wonder why they built all the windmills here.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Here one of the things that can be a PIA is the wind.Today with no new snow we still have drifting across the roads.Sometimes to windy to get boat on lake,spray crops,or it may even blow the hay away.
> 
> No wonder why they built all the windmills here.


Minus flying kites, there's not one thing I like to do in the wind, nothing.....


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Well if I gotta pick just ONE thing.... local topography. The terrain does not lend itself to large symmetrical fields and most hay equipment doesn't work well on steeper slopes. Not to mention the field shapes and sizes and orientation to Ol Sols path across the sky make drying evenly a pain.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I like windy days for leaf blowing and sweeping out sheds.I hate clouds, dandelion,dock and clouds. I love sunshine, don't mind rain but man a cloudy day sucks. Buddy of mine says we live in the area with the most cloud coverage in the US. Don't know if that is accurate but retirement will be in the southwest if possible


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Since you asked....I can deal with cold snowy winter. Hot humid summer, etc. The one thing I don't like: taxes. First, my employer pays all of its taxes. Then s.s. tax. FICA. Fed. State. Gas, beer, sales and on and on. Even on machinery repair here now.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I started to say I do not like cold weather. Never have. If I ever get cold it takes me a couple days to get warm. I can cool off in warm weather, but can never get warm in cold.

THEN, deadmoose reminded me of paying taxes on taxes......yea, I HATE that, too!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

urednecku said:


> I started to say I do not like cold weather. Never have. If I ever get cold it takes me a couple days to get warm. I can cool off in warm weather, but can never get warm in cold.
> THEN, deadmoose reminded me of paying taxes on taxes......yea, I HATE that, too!


Sorry about the reminder. I got my w2 the other day. I added up what came out. Depressing.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I figured taxes were a given. But... Man they suck! Especially when they bite the damn apple so many times we are left with the core


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I never would have imagined panhandle lol.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Only one.....goodness I could write a book on this subject. I would have to say the thing that bugs me the most in this area is the abundance of sorry no good people that are know as 'trailer trash' around here. I hate to judge people but it seems like the county I live in is just full of these people. You know the kind I'm talking about....lazy and won't work, expects a hand out because they are poor, will steal every chance they get, addicted to dope, most live in a trailer that is surrounded by filth.

The worst thing is a lot of these people claim to be 'country folk' and that gives us farmers a bad name. I can't stand it when I hear people say that farmers are a bunch of illiterate hicks.....I think that assumption by the non farming decent public comes from these no good people claiming to be 'country' and when they say that people associate country with farmer.

The kids of these people seem to be the worst and most of them claim to be ******** which gives us southerners a bad name. I always heard the term ******* came about from the people down here working out in the fields and getting a red neck from working in the hot southern sun. That is a far cry from these illiterate people that are covered in tattoos and dealing drugs that claim to be ********. I want people to continue associating the South with hospitality not the 'trailer trash' that is becoming ever abundant here. Sorry about the rant


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Well if I gotta pick just ONE thing.... local topography. The terrain does not lend itself to large symmetrical fields and most hay equipment doesn't work well on steeper slopes. Not to mention the field shapes and sizes and orientation to Ol Sols path across the sky make drying evenly a pain.


 On a more agriclture related note this would be exactly what I would choose. Lots of small, odd shaped fields on steep terrain.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

FarmerCline said:


> Only one.....goodness I could write a book on this subject. I would have to say the thing that bugs me the most in this area is the abundance of sorry no good people that are know as 'trailer trash' around here. I hate to judge people but it seems like the county I live in is just full of these people. You know the kind I'm talking about....lazy and won't work, expects a hand out because they are poor, will steal every chance they get, addicted to dope, most live in a trailer that is surrounded by filth.
> The worst thing is a lot of these people claim to be 'country folk' and that gives us farmers a bad name. I can't stand it when I hear people say that farmers are a bunch of illiterate hicks.....I think that assumption by the non farming decent public comes from these no good people claiming to be 'country' and when they say that people associate country with farmer.
> The kids of these people seem to be the worst and most of them claim to be ******** which gives us southerners a bad name. I always heard the term ******* came about from the people down here working out in the fields and getting a red neck from working in the hot southern sun. That is a far cry from these illiterate people that are covered in tattoos and dealing drugs that claim to be ********. I want people to continue associating the South with hospitality not the 'trailer trash' that is becoming ever abundant here. Sorry about the rant


You live in Knox County, Indiana?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey cline its kinda like the dorky city kids here driving daddys fancy car wearing a cowboy hat and boots and putting a skoal can in their back pocket claiming to be cowboys so they can pick up chicks. I watched one guy at the bar and he never pulled out the skoal so I went over and ask if I could get a dip. It was dry as my last fart. I gave him a dip of mine and he puked lol. Girls always left in the farm trucks lol. I hate when people pretend to be something they are not. Everybody calls me a ******* and say I talk like im from the south. I cant help it its just my voice. No shame in being a *******. We got what I call ******* ingenuity.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

If I only get one thing, it would have to be "arrogant ignorance".

Its OK to be uneducated, but I don't like it when people are proud of their ignorance!

Ralph


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

That's easy its Rock and rocks. Planning to dig a hole at my house? Your going to need a pick. Cause I have rocks, mostly basketball sized rocks, but that's an improvement over my folks farm that has rock, in places the ledge is above the soil in other places you get a skim from 6inches to a couple feet of soil before you hit it. Than we have the rocks that grow, last year the mower went over it fine, this year the blade gets bent back into the bar. Trying to plow? You better have an auto reset plow and enjoy hearing it reset. Then you are going to be picking rocks.

But on the upside, we have these stone walls, from all the previous generations picking rocks.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Liberals period.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dill said:


> That's easy its Rock and rocks. Planning to dig a hole at my house? Your going to need a pick. Cause I have rocks, mostly basketball sized rocks, but that's an improvement over my folks farm that has rock, in places the ledge is above the soil in other places you get a skim from 6inches to a couple feet of soil before you hit it. Than we have the rocks that grow, last year the mower went over it fine, this year the blade gets bent back into the bar. Trying to plow? You better have an auto reset plow and enjoy hearing it reset. Then you are going to be picking rocks.
> 
> But on the upside, we have these stone walls, from all the previous generations picking rocks.


The granite state huh.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

City people who move here and bring their subdivision mentality with them.

We bought a 4 wheeler so our children could ride in your pastures and fields. We love living out in the country.

Did not figure those golf balls would hurt anything in your pasture. Got tired of climbing your fence to get them.

Our dogs aren't hurting those calves. They are just chasing them.

Every time we turn our dog out it comes back covered in cow ****. Are your cows ******** on our dog?

Are you rich? Our kids went hiking and came back talking about all the things you have in your barn.

Can you bale your hay in the mornings rather than the afternoon? When we come home we do not want to hear tractors.

We did not know who to ask so we jumped the gate and went fishing anyway.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> City people who move here and bring their subdivision mentality with them.


Did you hit a nerve with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Being only 30 miles from downtown St. Louis, we get thousands of tourists through here in good weather. They come in on one ferry, drive around, and leave on another ferry. And hundreds who move here to live in the country.

Bicyclists and motorcycles are THE worst! Most of our roads are 1 1/2 lanes wide, some only one lane, curvy, hilly, yet the bozos insists on riding 2-3-4 wide, passing on hills, stopping in the middle of the road to take pictures, and a hundred other dumb-a** moves.

It is so dangerous that my wife and I do not go out on weekends.

And then there's the jacka**es who move here and want their roads plowed first when it snows, who like to jump the line at the ferries (punishable by death), who raise hell about their property taxes, complain when the ambulance takes more than 30 seconds to get to their house....need I go on?

My blood pressure is spiking, so I'm going to shut up!

Ralph


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey tim. That reminds me I am having a barbeque on Saturday. Its supposed to be nice but rain for 2 weeks after that. Do you mind quitting at 2 and leaving that last 30 acres of nice hay for another day. It will be to dusty for the barbeque.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Dill we got rocks here to, even have to dynamite just to dig a grave sometimes, which is what I do, besides running cows, and haying.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

plenty of that around here. Both my place and my folks farm were built in the 1700s, we only have small basements because its hard to dig. One story about theirs is the first owner went bankrupt buying black powder to blast a well in 1760.



urednecku said:


> I started to say I do not like cold weather. Never have. If I ever get cold it takes me a couple days to get warm. I can cool off in warm weather, but can never get warm in cold.


Now that's too much. I have the exact opposite view. I can put on more clothes or toss a couple more logs in the stove if its cold, but I can only take off so much before its illegal in the summer.

I don't have much positive to say about adult's on bikes either. Kids follow the rules, adults in spandex think they make the rules. Running stop signs, riding down the middle of the road etc. What gets me is they mostly ride down state highways, not the true backroads.


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

Government. Those idiots can't operate on a budget. Make it our problem they spend too dam much. Then they get frisky and out comes DOT, DMV and the tax audits. On the news this morning about snow budgets. Guess they figured we weren't going to get any snow this winter. Again. Maybe if they didn't run the snow plows on dry asphalt the first two storms for 3 days and nights they'd have a little material and Ching left.

I don't get to keep barely enough and them idiots want it plus more. Then wanna tell me how to run my business. Yeah, so I can pay more taxes. Yeah, that'll happen.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

well said Fred


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Government should be ran by farmers. You should see what a couple farmers that got elected here accomplished.


----------

